# 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint :) 200+ pics & vids



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics & vids*

Hi guys,

As some of you know we have been super busy lately, a few big projects has taken on lives of their own and when this beautiful 2006 SL55 AMG rolled off the trailer from TX, we know that to get it finished in a timely manner befitting our own standards, we needed some help.

So a few quick calls and msgs brought Mr. Micah Williams, owner of Sonus Car Audio of Clarksville, TN to our doorsteps for a 3 day assistance session. Micah is one of the most well respected installers and fabricators in our industry and frequently goes on training sessions around the country teaching build techniques. Watching him at work is truly amazing, i have never seen anyone work at the pace he does while maintaining a very high level of quality. He was solely responsible for the fabrication of the custom headunit bezel, and built the foundation for the subwoofer enclosure, which was later adjusted, augmented and finished by Joey.

In the end, this turned out to be one of my favorite builds of my career, and it was truly sad to see it go. 

lets gets started with the goals, which were pretty specific:

1. Achieve a nice level of SQ yet still maintain a clean cosmetic appearance. this mostly focuses on the Dynaudio Esotar2 tweeter the customer supplied, which needed some thinking to fit without looking too bulky and obtrusive.

2. build a subwoofer enclosure replacing the entire back "seat" area that on first glance, appears OEM, yet can really resonate with the audience when they realize what has been built and fitted in place.

3. maintain a fully function trunk with as much usability as possible.

so its a study in contrast, cool and custom on the interior, very simple and sturdy in the trunk 

lets get started.

lets first take a look at the car, both in its top up and top down form:























































the signal starts with a customer supplied Alpine S920HD double din all-in-one nav headunit. and right off the bat, we see on of my favorite parts of the build...the custom fabricated trim bezel for the HU. Micah made it out of acrylic and abs, featuring factory matching black texture finish and silver trim lines...virtually everyone we showed it to did not realize its not a OEM piece until we pointed it out 










a few small touches is the alpine BT mic with its mounting holder trimmed down secured next to the rear view mirror mount housing, and I fabricated a small panel in the ashtray which houses the mosconi remote bass knob, a switch that enables him to view the rear view camera at any time (a customer request) and a separate LED soldered to the mosconi knob to light up when the amp is on.



















here are some fab pics of the headunit, since Micah did it, I may be misinterpreting some of the pics 

first the face was taken off the OEM headunit and a template was flush trimmed to its shape:




























next similar pieces were cut out of acrylic and using a verticle routing technique, Micah fabricated the new bezel matching the curvature of the oem headunit:














































here are the separate pieces of the dash kit, which snaps together with magnets. it is then test fitted to the dash:



















the pieces were then painted black and silver, and here they are before final assembly in the dash:



















meanwhile, i fabricated some mounting brackets for the unit, and secured it to the dash at the proper location and orientation. note the acrlic spacer blocks that hold the bezel at its optimal location:



















this is a quick shot of the trim plate i made for the astray, with the knob, switch and led:










next comes the front stage. The customer supplied us with a set of Dynaudio Esotar2 two way component sets. first up is the 6.5" midbass. here is the oem mounting cup, one taken apart and drivers removed, one still intact:










the bottom portion ws then trimmed and cut where needed to allow for fitment of the dynaudio drivers, while STP sound proofing dampers were added where possible to prevent resonance. some "simpliciflock" self adhesive cloth tape was added to the top edge of the speaker to prevent buzzing as well.




























the top portion of the oem mounting cups were modified to accept the new speakers:










then i shifted my attention to the doors, first new 12 gauge wires were run into the door:










the outter door panel received its share of blackhole Tile blocks:



















and the modified mounting cups, with the dyn driver, was bolted back in place via oem hardware:



















and the backside of the door card received a layer of STP damper:










the process was the repeated on the passenger side:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

as mentioned before, the tweeter presented a big challenge as far as balancing sound with how its going to look. i look at various mounting angles and dash pod versus a pillar and also spoke with Dynaudio america about how it would affect sound. in the end, i decided on a semi off axis angle that clears the instrument cluster shroud and presents as small of a obtrusion as possible. I also made a pressed grille with a silver trim ring to accent the piece and also serve to make the tweeter pod look smaller visually. I also throught about doing the grille entirely out of press mesh so it would not affect the dispersion pattern at all, but in the end, it wouldnt have looked right and i personally did not hear much of a difference with the grille on or off, nor did any difference pop up on the RTA. 

so here they are, finished in factory matching vinyl:
































































some build pics of the pillars:

first the factory material was stripped of the pillars and the entire piece sanded:










then mounting rings were fabricated with low heat plastic side walls for flsh mounting of the grille:










the baffles were then aimed and attached to the pillars, mold cloth pulled, resin applied, allowed to cure and then reinforced from the inside with a duraglass/resin mixture:




























when that hardened, filler was applied and the entire shape sanded smooth. while the inside of the pod received its share of STP damper:




























next, the pods were wrapped in factory matching vinyl:





































with Joey's guidance, i then made my first press jig to fabricate the grilles: which is a piece of pressed metal mesh and two 1/4" mdf rings, rabbeted and chamfered:





































the rings and mesh were then painted silver and black, and bonded together










here is a shot of the tweeter pods without the grilles in place, visually they appear a lot bigger:



















and finally, a shot of the front portion of the car:



















with a mosconi 6to8DSP running the show, all tuning can be done from the front seat via a BT enabled laptop:










i also wired up an alpine rear view camera plate supplied by the customer:



















the cable enters the trunk, the opening sealed off with strip caulk, and then is ziptied to the factory wire bundle all the way down into the trunk, tucked into factory channels where ever possible, and a lil bit of slack left to enable the room mechanism to fold over the cable without pinching it:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

moving onto the main attraction of the build. the customers instructions for me was the sub enclosure will blend into the car, but when people realize what it is, they will say "WOW!" and with the combined skillset of Micah and Joey, i think they really pulled it off.

Here is the normal view with the seats all the way back, you see the entire area between the side quater panels have been replaced with a new enclosure rack. it features factory matching black vinyl with silver accents, a mercedes emblem is in the middle while a swooping arch shape is present at the top.





































pulled the seats fully forward and the entire glory of the structure greats you. to get good bass response out of a convertible, we went with a downward firing design. two Illusion Audio C10XL subs reside behind two pressed and silver trimmed grilles towards the bottom of the structure. and the entire shape compliments the oem interior with its blend of black and silver trim. no more words, i will let the pics do the talking 































































































































onto the build process of the enclosure, once again, since i did not work on this part, i may be miss interpreting some of the pics, but i am sure Joey can fill in the blanks and correct the mistakes 

first up is a foundation support platform for everything, it is secured to the car via four big rivet nuts and two more beams at the top corners, one side has a cutout to allow access to the factory fuse panel:



















next comes the pretty complicated enclosure itself. the idea is to keep as much rearward travel as possible so a stack of rings were mated together and mounts the sub, it is the most forward portion of the entire structure and by being low, it gives the seats more room to recline:
































































next, the enclosure was test fitted in the vehicle, and side pieces were added to allow attachment to the foundation board beneath:














































next, the outter trim panel startd to come together, with the lower vent grilles being first priority. here you see the openings cutout with its own acrylic trim rings, routered so that they would press fit into the opening once vinyl was applied. a press was then made and used to fabricate the grilles:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

next, the opening trim was blended into the panel itself:



















then the panel was reinforced with fibeglass and test fitted to the subbox:



















the arches were then made using a popsicle technique and filler:





































and all the pieces test fitted to the car:










at this stage Micah went home and Joey continued where he left off. the sides were extended and blended to fit the factory side trim panels:










and he created a few new trims that will be painted silver to break the lines of the structure:










Micah left us a nice note on the panel 










here is the trim piece that will be spaced around the mercedes emblem durin fabrication, as well as some final adjustments:



















these are the pieces that will be painted silver, after fabrication and primer:



















some final sanding and finishing of the main trim panel, you can see where magnets were used to hold the various silver trim pieces in place, magnets also holds the mesh in place infront of the subs:














































tuning his attention back to the sub enclosure, Joey blended the rings in and sprayed the front edge with primer, followed by a coat of silver. this would allow for a nice smooth silver shape peaking out from behind the grille. the dual illusion audio subs were then mounted via thread inserts.























































the box is a common chamber sealed design of i would say 1.75ish cubfeet.

then, the foundation board was trimmed with some black carpet so no bare wood would show through, and a cover board was made to go over the opening and prevent anything from falling into the factory fuse panel below. it attaches with both pressure and magnets:





































the finished enclosure was then bolted in place in the car:



















and the main trim panel wrapped in black vinyl:





































the panel was then secured to the car and enclosure:




























and the rest of the trim pieces wrapped and painted and secured to the vehicle:














































it should be noted that our original design called for the middle part of the rack to be trimmed in tan, but the material was not a 100 percent perfect match and to me, because the rear portion of the car did not have any tan to begin with, we decided to do the entire thing in black, and IMO, it is the better look. though a 100 percent oem matching tan would have worked as well 

here is a pic of the tan layout before we changed it


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

moving onto the trunk, which is going to be a bit anticlimatic compared to the interior. but the customers request was very simple, keep it basic, simple and clean, and retain as much trunk space as possible. since we had to fit 3 mosconi zero3 amps, the dsp, and all the wiring into a relatively small space, it required a lil bit of planning.

here is the finalized result, first wtih the cover in place, as you can see, still a fully usable trunk, he lost only about 2" of height from stock:



















lift off the cover and you see the three mosconi zero3 amps in a stairs configuration underneath. the top one powers the subs with 1800 watts, the middle one sends 200 plus watts to each midbass, while the bottom one powers the tweeters with the same amount of power. each amp is on its own platform with wiring neatly organized,not evident in the first pics is a LED lighting strip, tied into the factory trunk light, that casts a white glow on the amps with the trunk open. simple functional and space saving 























































this shot in darker conditions shows the lighting:










here are some quick build pics of the trunk. first, rivet nuts were installed into the floor and a foundation board bolted down at the correct height and orientation:



















next, i built the amp rack, which when finished, appears to be very enclosed and suffocating, but in reality is quite open and allows the amps to vent fully:

as you can see, the sides have been notched out so the side air inlets of the amps are exposed, the front is fully open to not only aid in air flow, but also allow the second amp to slide in. there is also an opening on the back for an additional fan for added air circulation. I took these steps because i figure TX can get quite hot in the summer! 



















these are the two platforms that house the top two amps, as can see, the area above the fans of the amp below it has been cutout to further aid airflow, and it allows me to reach the bottom middle amp's mounting holes



















next, the outter walls was vinyled, and the amps installed in a methodical fashion:




























here is the completed amp rack/power module with all its attachments and trimmings,. you can see the mosconi 6to8 processor on the passenger side, along with a barrier strip for all the wiring, while the power distribution section is on the passenger side. a fan with its relay sits at the front...quite a lot of stuff in a compact (albiet heavy) space 




































































































here is the top floor and grille cover before and after carpeting:














































and finally, three shots of the amp rack wired and secured in the car:




























so thats it...looking back, i truly love how this project turned out...and it sounds quite good as well, width is decent, pillar to pillar with height halfway up the windshield. midbass impact is SUPERB with a nice amount of detail at the top end. the bass response is simply incredible...so much output and extension even with the top down! most definitely the best sounding convertible i have ever been involved with...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

so i leave you with more pics shot with joey's SLR camera, as well as a few videos.

video 1: we also added a remote start feature to this car using a compustar data controller, it allows RS from the factory key fob:






video 2: this is basically a quick video tour of the build:






Video 3: this is kinda funny. during the build we realized the factory strut that holds the arm rest cover up was totally worn and non functional. so we ordered a new one as a surprise gesture for him. due to a lot of details on the sellers end, we did not get the strut in until 15 minutes before the customer was due to land in SJC to get the car! so Joey and I did a very fast removal and reinstall of the subwoofer enclosure. it showcases just how servicable the structure is despite its fancy appearance. the video is sped up but the entire process took around 16 minutes 










































































































thats all folks  next up, GT-R


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

that rear panel would look badass if it were two toned. :laugh:


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Ya know, there was a time when I looked at your builds and thought, "I could pull that off". And then I see something like this and I realize what true art is all about. 

Unbelievable!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

I am digin the hell out of this Bing, the sub box is beyond sexy!


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Absolutely top class work you guys. You did an amazing job on this and it looks OEM. 
Again, wonderful work and thank you for sharing.


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

One word ,Epic !


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

That is SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!! Absolute ART!!!


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

TOP NOTCH ..Looking around the shop threw the pics I can see $300k+ worth of cars...That's got to feel good walking into the shop in the morning seeing the fleet of high end cars parked in the shop ..Keep it up guys.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Simply Amazing! Great work! I need to meet up with Micah!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Best one yet!! You guys have out done yourselves this time.


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Absolutely gorgeous. My favorite one done by SIS to date.


----------



## Alives (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Dude! OMFG.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Wow. This car makes me want to leave the industry...in a good way. lol

Jay


----------



## ike3000 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

beautiful. the sub enclosure is amazing. really love the pressed grill detail.


----------



## Installer Josh (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Only thing I can say is that **** is ****ing sic.


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Wow! That is NICE!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Awesome work guys!!! How do those Dyn 110's sound completely off-axis and how much time did you guys spend playing with the angle of those?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Awesome work guys!!! How do those Dyn 110's sound completely off-axis and how much time did you guys spend playing with the angle of those?


Talked with emilios before the mold about aiming..they still do very well off axis...tweeter looked good on the rta as well. Prolly spent a good day or two on the aiming angle to balance cosmetics and sound. 

This is less than 90 degrees off axis btw.  whats ur experience been with these?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Totally stunning sub box,


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

This one has certainly climbed up the leader boards.

The sub box is a piece of art.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Not bad, and by not bad I mean job well done, and by job well done I mean f*****g magnificent :guitarist:


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Wow.

Absolutely the best install I've ever seen.

Is that a GTR in the background?(EDIT: Yup...nice)

You know you've made it when you've got exotics in the shop. I'm seriously jealous. You've got a job that you love and you're really good at it.

If you haven't done it yet, you guys need to step back and take a look at everything and give yourselves a pat on the back.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Great build and incredible skills. I am truly impressed by your abilities.


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Guys,
Of ALL of the installs I have seen you posted throughout the DIYMA Forum over the time I have been a member; with a few other exceptional installs you did; this is the MOST IMPRESSIVE. It looks totally factory and totally hidden. It doesn’t act like a focal point of the vehicle. IT’S PART OF THE VEHICLE. The trim panels are outstanding. Hats off on the wood working skills. From the HU to the rear amp stack there are no other words I can find to give you praise on this install. The Subwoofer install is the best I have ever seen. GREAT JOB ON THIS ONE.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

thanks everyone! I was just happy to be part of the project doing the less intensive stuff beside the bezel and the subbox, and in a sense i have the same feeling of amazement as you guys looking at the final outcome of those two key areas


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



simplicityinsound said:


> Talked with emilios before the mold about aiming..they still do very well off axis...tweeter looked good on the rta as well. Prolly spent a good day or two on the aiming angle to balance cosmetics and sound.
> 
> This is less than 90 degrees off axis btw.  whats ur experience been with these?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


My experience shows me they are pretty amazing no matter how they are aimed. I try to do more on axis, but not surprised with them working so well off-axis. 

FYI, If you get another install with them, you can remove and remake the front plate and reduce about an inch from the diameter. In some cases, that inch will make all the difference with where you are trying to place them. 

Great job again. When you first showed pics of the rear, I thought it was factory....lol! I guess that is the idea and speaks volumes to the amount of work and craftsmanship involved. You and JOey do great work!!!!!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Just ridiculous work done on this Benz as well as looking stealth & stock.Outstanding Bing.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



Niebur3 said:


> My experience shows me they are pretty amazing no matter how they are aimed. I try to do more on axis, but not surprised with them working so well off-axis.
> 
> FYI, If you get another install with them, you can remove and remake the front plate and reduce about an inch from the diameter. In some cases, that inch will make all the difference with where you are trying to place them.
> 
> Great job again. When you first showed pics of the rear, I thought it was factory....lol! I guess that is the idea and speaks volumes to the amount of work and craftsmanship involved. You and JOey do great work!!!!!


yeah i talked to him and a few others about shaving it down...but in the end, i felt it wont make a huge difference and i would also need to press fit it or figure some other way of fitting it, and i didnt want this chunk of metal to be press fit. i also would love to see one of this being done so i can learn the next time, so if you have any pics of this being done, please pm em to me


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



simplicityinsound said:


> yeah i talked to him and a few others about shaving it down...but in the end, i felt it wont make a huge difference and i would also need to press fit it or figure some other way of fitting it, and i didnt want this chunk of metal to be press fit. i also would love to see one of this being done so i can learn the next time, so if you have any pics of this being done, please pm em to me


I think I do have some pics. I'll look for them and send them your way. You don't need to press fit. The tweeter has flat sections on each side. So, if you make your ring round, you will have a small space to attach it on each side.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Just pure friggin' art, simple as that!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Thanks guys! This was a really fun project. 

One thing that wasn't mentioned (i don't think..) was that the inspiration for the dash bezel was from Tom Miller. The VP Electricity's partner that does awesome work had built one somewhat similar to this a while back. They are not the same exactly, but credit needs to go to Tom for the design. Thanks Tom!! 

As excited as I was for this project to be finished, I am even more looking forward to the completion of the GTR. That car is for sure a departure from the norm for us!


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

I have followed SIS for around 7-8 years now and I didn't think it could get any better, but the addition of Joey to the mix has really helped bring a new level to SIS and I look forward to seeing where this company goes in the future. Awesome job guys!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



Niebur3 said:


> I think I do have some pics. I'll look for them and send them your way. You don't need to press fit. The tweeter has flat sections on each side. So, if you make your ring round, you will have a small space to attach it on each side.


thanks bud


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

This is far beyond a simple flat boot install which you guys always manage to completely ace. Some serious fabrication and fit & finish challenges here, and you've aced it again. Well done.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Big_Valven said:


> This is far beyond a simple flat boot install which you guys always manage to completely ace. Some serious fabrication and fit & finish challenges here, and you've aced it again. Well done.


The flat boot is me hehe joeys the true fab master 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Very nice work.


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Attention to detail is mind blowing wouldve though MB did it!!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

This is probably my favorite install ever, great job! My 110s are cut down and I still had/have trouble fitting them ANYWHERE in the car.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



BuickGN said:


> This is probably my favorite install ever, great job! My 110s are cut down and I still had/have trouble fitting them ANYWHERE in the car.


do you have a pic of it?  and what did you cut it down with?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

sick install.. i give it two thumbs up.. so does bing


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



simplicityinsound said:


> do you have a pic of it?  and what did you cut it down with?


It's actually a completely different face plate with care taken to match the factory bevel near the dome and keep the same height. I did not do the work, the original owner did it and then decided they were still too big lol. I would have to agree with him. I've never taken a picture of them but I'll take a few after work tomorrow. They use one of the Morel dome midrange grills that fit perfectly and are held on by the magnetic pull from the motor.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



Installer Josh said:


> Only thing I can say is that **** is ****ing sic.


What he said.


----------



## ebrit003 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

One of the best builds EVER! I love the back panel, and the amp rack.

Popsicle sticks...Who knew?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

ebrit003 said:


> One of the best builds EVER! I love the back panel, and the amp rack.
> 
> Popsicle sticks...Who knew?



Yeah, some people kick it old school... they kick it elementary school!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

My favorite part is the Compustar DC remote start interface


----------



## justicepool (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

I wanted to give a major shout out to Bing, Joey, and Micah for the work they did on my car. I cannot say enough about the quality of work, customer service, and attention to details these guys put into their installs. I would not hesitate recommending them to anyone. They exceeded my expectations. 

I didn't want a "flashy" install. I did not believe that was becoming of an SL55 AMG. I wanted the install to appear like it came from the factory. BUT, not just any factory install, like it came from the Mercedes AMG custom shop. I wanted it to blend in with the car, but when people realized what it was, I wanted them to have the WOW factor. I did NOT want an aftermarket dash kit to be used with the head unit. I wanted everything to be custom, but have a factory appearance. Since this is a convertible, I wanted to have a strong bass response even with the top down. Soooo.....I shipped my car from Texas to California and everyone has the pleasure of seeing yet another example of the quality work these guys put out. 

The sound is amazing. I now have the pleasure of driving a 500+ HP concert hall on wheels! 

Thank you soooooo much Bing, Joey, and Micah!

The 1500 mile drive home was worth it.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

glad you are back home and safe bud...i can think of no bigger test for the reliability and longevity of a system than a 1500 mile trek right after its done


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

1500, pssssh talk to me when you have to drive 150 miles back from your installer lol. Jk glad to see you giving accolades to these gents, and again great job as usual you Cali people.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

It gives the WOW factor through videos and pictures, I can not imagine it in person! Great work as always guys and thanks for taking the time to share it with the rest of us.
Everyone looks straight to the sub box which truly is a work of art, but even those pillars are unbelievable. That is not an easy shape at all to wrap with vinyl! Well done all around!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



Tnutt19 said:


> It gives the WOW factor through videos and pictures, I can not imagine it in person! Great work as always guys and thanks for taking the time to share it with the rest of us.
> Everyone looks straight to the sub box which truly is a work of art, but even those pillars are unbelievable. That is not an easy shape at all to wrap with vinyl! Well done all around!


An even harder shape to wrap in Alacantara!


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



[email protected] said:


> An even harder shape to wrap in Alacantara!


Yes that is true. And you guys make it look easy!


----------



## justicepool (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



simplicityinsound said:


> so i leave you with more pics shot with joey's SLR camera, as well as a few videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little known fact about Joey.....the music in this video is what he plays on his iPod 24/7! :surprised:


Oh, and this customer had no idea the console was supposed to stay up, and thus the strut was not working. Another testament to SiS and how they exceed one's expectations!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

You make it look so easy...


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

I was going to say that I would expect nothing less than exceptional quality but each time you guys raise the bar! What a joy to see such high levels of attention to detail.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

that's an awesome install!! 
mega-WOW!!


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



[email protected] said:


> One thing that wasn't mentioned (i don't think..) was that the inspiration for the dash bezel was from Tom Miller. The VP Electricity's partner that does awesome work had built one somewhat similar to this a while back. They are not the same exactly, but credit needs to go to Tom for the design. Thanks Tom!!


Thanks for mentioning that, JOey! I love the scale of this project and I wish I had gotten to hear it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



VP Electricity said:


> Thanks for mentioning that, JOey! I love the scale of this project and I wish I had gotten to hear it.


I always like to see credit go where it is due...


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

AWESOME work guys.....I saw the vid a few minutes after it was uploaded on Youtube......of the course the thing that caught my eye was the sub box and it was done in a completely different manner than I envisioned.

I actually put myself to sleep building that enclosure in my head....yes had trouble falling asleep.

Now I know why I've been saving popsicle sticks for the past *TEN years*!


----------



## TheBetterMethod (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

I love seeing your builds. I learn something new every time. 

A+ work from all three of you!


----------



## filtercharger (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Epic install! this is one that people will be talking about for years!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



filtercharger said:


> Epic install! this is one that people will be talking about for years!


Ok, you are in charge of that one! Don't forget about us in a few years! 

haha...

Thanks!


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: 2005 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



Orion525iT said:


> Ya know, there was a time when I looked at your builds and thought, "I could pull that off". And then I see something like this and I realize what true art is all about.
> 
> Unbelievable!


LOL. Yeah, Im good, but I am NOT this! WOW! You are what I inspire to be. Ive been in the industry for 23 years....Ive done big, crazy, beautiful...but JESUS! this is SUPERB!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Sick sub enclosure with all that details....awesome!
This is ART!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

I was over on the Sonus Car Audio site (or FB page, I don't remember) and there was a very similar design, except the sub box was 2 tone tan/black. Was it the same car at a different stage of the build?

JOey, thanks for mentioning the dash kit's origins. I was SURE I had seen a similar design before but couldn't remember where.

Jay


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



JayinMI said:


> I was over on the Sonus Car Audio site (or FB page, I don't remember) and there was a very similar design, except the sub box was 2 tone tan/black. Was it the same car at a different stage of the build?
> 
> JOey, thanks for mentioning the dash kit's origins. I was SURE I had seen a similar design before but couldn't remember where.
> 
> Jay


yup same car, Micah says it on there  that was when Joey finished it with Tan (the original plan) before we changed it to all black


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Fantastic job, unbeliavable craftsmanship. If someone ever say it's a Premium OEM system by Mercedes, people will believe.

Dynaudio isn't really my favorite sound, but the project is awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## *Aze* (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Wow, wow, WOW....This is truly amazing. I LOVE the build. Extremely high-class build. 1000 thumbs up!!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

1000 really? No sitting around with your thumb up your ass for you... ;-)


----------



## *Aze* (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



fahrfrompuken said:


> 1000 really? No sitting around with your thumb up your ass for you... ;-)



Don't get your point?! If supposed to be funny I may have a different kind of humor...


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I guess mine is sick humor. Not intended in any negative way...


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

That is a true work of art, there are no words to describe the work you guys do.


----------



## *Aze* (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



fahrfrompuken said:


> I guess mine is sick humor. Not intended in any negative way...


Hehe, ok...No hard feelings:-


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you sir!


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

truly humbled and impressed by this. it's amazing the shape you can get with just using wood. It's jaw dropping. I'm almost speechless on this build...


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

So...

Can we get some teasers of the GTR?

I can't wait to see what you guys do with the knowledge obtained from the gentleman that came down to assist you.

I just noticed this... For some reason, I bet I would totally get along with whoever wrote that on the enclosure.
http://simplicityinsound.com/images/FTP/jpoolsl55/pool101.JPG


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



MUGWUMP said:


> So...
> 
> Can we get some teasers of the GTR?
> 
> ...



Hmmmm.... Here ya go...

http://simplicityinsound.com/images/FTP/jpoolsl55/pool101.JPG


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Interesting, let's see a few more pictures...


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Man, beautiful work. DIYMA porn at its best. I think my DIY work is decent but after looking at what these guys do I'm ashamed to look at my system. Lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



Kevin K said:


> Interesting, let's see a few more pictures...


" I offered you a snack, not the whole kitchen!"


----------



## RobH291 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Amazing craftmanship, has anyone done aything along these lines with an Sl R129. Pix pls


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

There weren't digital cameras last time I did high performance audio in an R129 (kidding). I just made an appointment for a HU in one and I will do some measurements when it's here.


----------



## RobH291 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



VP Electricity said:


> There weren't digital cameras last time I did high performance audio in an R129 (kidding). I just made an appointment for a HU in one and I will do some measurements when it's here.


Excellent thanks, really struggling to get a back seat build for subs instead of jump seats, no one in UK seems to want to know or do.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

The installs you do for customers, are looking A MA AZ ING !
About the SL, I find the Subbox on the backseat simpely briljant!
The design, and not to mention the making of, just let’s us show a magnificent piece of team work.
One little niggle I find, are the rather large silver rings around the tweeters. I think it doesn’t fit that well with the rest IMO
I’m curious what you guys are going to pull out of the hat for the GTR which is in the shop now, looking forward to it!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Absolutely fantastic design and execution. You guys are true artists. It's great to see these great vehicles elevated to another level with these incredibly detailed installs. This one truly complements the car and achieves the goal that the owner intended of having an enhanced stock/stealth appearance. Huge thumbs up to the team!


----------



## fergsonfire (May 26, 2011)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

so impressed by this work. I was afraid to touch my SL when I had it. Unfortunately the ABC pump went out twice in a year and at that point I got rid of it.


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

AWSOME BUILD. NO WAY I CAN DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT.


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Any chance of sharing the process of using the press jigs for the grilles? 

I was also going to compliment the build, but I'm sure others have said it better than I could.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



Fetus said:


> Any chance of sharing the process of using the press jigs for the grilles?
> 
> I was also going to compliment the build, but I'm sure others have said it better than I could.


I will try and get some pictures of it for you..


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

I know this may sound stupid, but isn't the install you guys did worth more than half of the car in todays value? :-D


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Wy2quiet said:


> I know this may sound stupid, but isn't the install you guys did worth more than half of the car in todays value? :-D


I'd say a great system for a daily driver is priceless to those that appreciates it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



simplicityinsound said:


> I'd say a great system for a daily driver is priceless to those that appreciates it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


i agree 100% ,, hey bing looking for any 40 year old interns with 25 years install experience ?... lol great job on this build


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



Wy2quiet said:


> I know this may sound stupid, but isn't the install you guys did worth more than half of the car in todays value? :-D


Aren't most of these installs? I really wondered about people putting $7, 000 to $10, 000 worth of equipment and labor in a civic or pick up truck. Then I got bit and realized that it is the sound and the vehicle is just there to hold it.

I would love to see more highend cars with big dollar builds.


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Best use of Popsicle sticks I've seen to date!!!
Simply amazing
Simply AMAZING!!!
It looks so factory. I love the press grills and the silver accent pieces- and the shape - OMFG!!! 

Excellent work!!!


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

I keep forgetting about this build. For years we've joked about getting everyone packed into one install bay & imagining what gets built. This is a great example of that! Micah is a beast & you guys teaming up was a great idea! So much talent under one roof! I love this build!


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

And the amount of progress in such a short amount of time is mind blowing!


----------



## brummettm58 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

The real question.... What did it cost???


----------



## shasa (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

Splendid, Marvelous woodcraft workmanship
Look very great like - Factory build at home


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, a build worthy of any uber exotic super car in the world. 
Really humbling too. This install has raised the bar in fabrication to reference level.
Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

not sure how i missed this, but once again you guys keep producing outstanding installs and provide inspiration.


----------



## MMC Racing (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

When you build a layered enclosure like that, is it just glue holding the layers together or are you also screwing them together?


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

We glue and use brad nails with clamps during this process.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*



MMC Racing said:


> When you build a layered enclosure like that, is it just glue holding the layers together or are you also screwing them together?


And, for us, it depends on the size, shape and location of the pieces. Sometimes I will just CA glue the pieces, if it is a smaller section, like a rounded corner..


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

beautiful work bing, joey, Micah and the team. truly awesome integration. I bet Mercedes would love to have this install to copy haha 

I know you've herd it a thousand times, and several times just from me. but wow.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

That sub box makes my brain hurt. If I tried to do something like that, it would take me nine months and it wouldn't look 1/10th as good.


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

When I see a build log like this, so comprehensive, clearly detailed and showing such high-grade work, I'm reminded (and grateful) of how much things have changed in this business.

Back in the day, if you had a special bag of tricks and techniques, it was in your best interest to aggressively protect that information, and keep it from your competitors. 
I had a long list of relay driven circuits I worked out, that were capable of enabling some really useful functions, and was constantly at odds with my shop owner, as far as sharing information with other installers. I wanted to share. I always figured it to be a good way of generating good-will, which could be immensely valuable at some point in the future. 

Some shops (Vancouver Canada) at the time, went so far as to work in the wee hours of the morning, with doors firmly closed, in an effort to prevent others from working out whatever techniques were unique to their install bay.

Now you've got this forum, and various social media outlets, with some crazy good people, showing step-by-step, how they got their magnificent results.
To be perfectly fair, even with such concise documentation, most people wouldn't be able to achieve the same high-level results as Bing, Joey and their crew. There's no substitute for skill and experience.

BUT, with this information, anyone who looks through these build logs will be capable of producing a much higher quality install, than they would have been able to work out on their own.

It's great, how things have changed.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*

thanks Kevin,

i have always been addicted to pictures...if i didnt see the pics of your work and similar work in the magazines all those years ago, i may not have even gotten into the field 

btw, forgot to tell you that your article was the lone reason i looked up AVI, and used it in my own car for many years.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: 2006 SL55 AMG - Dynaudio, Mosconi, Illusion - a Sonus / SIS joint  200+ pics &*











This install is over 9000!!!!111

Excellent work Bing and Joey,you guys are epic.


----------

